# October Fishing Reports from Harbor Tackle, West Ocean City, Md.



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, October 2, 2006

If you are a surf fisherman and you are not planning a trip to Assateague Island, you better start planning. These past few weeks have been producing many red drum and blues from the surf. Here is a list of anglers that have come by Harbor Tackle to tell their stories: Ron Humphress – 48” red, Oliver Fullard – 45” red, Jeffrey Jakelski – 46” red, Brian Jackson – 48 ½” red, Michael Noske – 45” red, John Bello – 46 ½”, Rob Jager – 45” red, Cliff Taylor – 45” red, C J Schlerler – 46” red, Herb Richardson – 47” red. Most of the drum were caught on fresh spot. Fresh bunker is also being used as bait. Blues and sharks are being taken from the suds. Some puppies drum are at the Inlet. Tog, blues, sheepshead are also being caught at the Inlet. Geon Take Lee weighted in a 23” sheepshead caught at the Inlet with sandfleas. Tog has started to bite, mostly small ones though. Anglers at the Rt. 50 Bridge are reporting some flounder, short tog, and blues. A few flounder are still in the deeper waters of the channel, around the Rt. 50 Bridge, and the Inlet. The inshore wrecks were producing some flounder and sea bass. 
. 
It’s still not too late to enter the Ocean City Surf Angler’s Club 27th Mid-Atlantic Surf Fishing Tournament. The dates are October 5, 6, 7, 2006. There are still a few 6 man team slots open. For info call 410 213-9365.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

went by the harbor tackle shop for the first time last thursday...one of the nicest and most honest bait and tackle shops. she gave my friend a great deal on certain things he bought in bulk. also gave her honest opinion on the bait she had. i will most deff go back there over and over. thank you for the prices, honest opinions, and service. my friends and i will see you soon


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*E.c..*

Bev and the crew will not steer you wrong. Thanks for the report Bev... Again, hopefully I'll be in that area again this coming weekend for the holiday... 

BJ..


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Impressive list:*

Huntsman, Looks like you're the top dog there bud!!!!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

where is HT? is that the one near green turtle?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Here it is*



stupidjet said:


> where is HT? is that the one near green turtle?


[ deleted: No Commercial Links ]


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> where is HT? is that the one near green turtle?


its down by the harbor in west oc

9715 Golf Course Road
Ocean City, MD 21842

turn at the royal farms on 50, its on the right just as you get to the harbor, across the street from crab alley


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

mdram said:


> across the street from crab alley



I was there on Saturday, HT that is, and CRAB ALLEY was smellin some kinda good.. was going to stop by but was on time constraints.. may be there this coming weekend..


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Never expected to see my name on the internet. Even spelled wrong. Filled it out wrong on the citation.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, October 17, 2006

By now most of you know that the 27th Annual Mid-Atlantic Surf Fishing Tournament fishing sessions were all canceled with the exception of Friday afternoon. The wind, rain, blowing sand, high tides made fishing next to impossible. The prizes were given away by those that attended the Saturday night buffet by putting their names in a bucket and drawn. The Ocean City Surf Anglers members were as disappointed as the fishermen that the weather was not contusive to fishing. During the Friday afternoon fishing 4 small stripers were caught, however; no scoring fish were caught. In the AI surf the first striper of the season was taken last weekend. Steve Coleman caught the first. The fish was 48”. Last Thursday it was reported that at least 3 red drum were hooked up. I was told a 23” trout was also caught on Thursday. The weekend produced a 22” puppy drum. There are lots of blues and a few sharks being caught. Oliver Fullard and his mom caught a 3.235 lb and a 2.425 lb trout from the Inlet. Rt. 50 Bridge and the Inlet fishermen are getting a few trout and flounder, the stripers are just starting (even a few legal), and the tog are getting bigger. 2nd & 4th Streets tog are being landed. Weighted in a 23” sea bass from the Twin Wrecks on Tuesday. 
. 
Have you heard about the 1st Annual Assateague Striper Tournament being held November 18-19, 2006? It is an individual tournament and you may fish anywhere in the ORV section of Assateague. Fishing starts Saturday at 5 AM and continues until Sunday at 3 PM. Cash Prizes will be presented. Tournament is limited to the first 50 entrants. For info call Beverly at 410 213-9365. [/COLOR]


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, October 23, 2006

Heard there was a 38 inch striper caught at AI this past Thursday, cannot confirm. The 2nd Annual AMSA Tournament was held this past weekend. Mostly caught were blues, kingfish, small trout, and sharks during the tournament. Saturday there was a 23 1/2 inch flounder, a 28 inch striper taken, and a legal trout. Not many fish caught during the tournament with only 69 scoring fish measured. The winners were St. Croix Fishing Team, 2nd Place was Assawoman Anglers Club, 3rd Place was Fish Hogs, and the woman’s team was Bait N Babes. Tog are really biting hard at 2nd and 4th Streets and at the Inlet. More and more legals are being hooked. The Rt. 50 Bridge and the Inlet are producing a few more legal stripers; however, most are still less than 28 inches. 

Have you heard about the 1st Annual Assateague Striper Tournament being held November 18-19, 2006? It is an individual tournament and you may fish anywhere in the ORV section of Assateague. Fishing starts Saturday at 5 AM and continues until Sunday at 3 PM. Cash Prizes will be presented. Tournament is limited to the first 50 entrants. For info call Beverly at 410 213-9365.


----------



## btf (Nov 27, 2005)

Harbor Tackle’s Fishing Report, October 27, 2006

Still on the beach are small stripers, lots of blues, kingfish, maybe a nice flounder, a few trout, skates, and sharks, but haven’t heard of anything big. A puppy drum was caught at Indian River Tuesday night on mullet. Tog are still biting hard at 2nd and 4th Streets and at the Inlet. More and more legals are being hooked. Oliver Fullard hooked up with a couple of nice flounder on the Rt. 50 Bridge. Their weights were 1.58 lb and 2.27 lb. The Rt. 50 Bridge and the Inlet are producing some nice trout, tog and a few more legal stripers; however, most are still less than 28 inches. Fishing should get better this week, as my husband and I are taking a well deserved trip to Hatteras. Usually whenever we go away the better fishing is at home rather than where we are. My husband and his teammates are fishing the Cape Hatteras Anglers Club tournament. The store is being left in competent hands. Lee, our son, and Tom will be filling in for me while we are away.

Have you heard about the 1st Annual Assateague Striper Tournament being held November 18-19, 2006? It is an individual tournament and you may fish anywhere in the ORV section of Assateague. Fishing starts Saturday at 5 AM and continues until Sunday at 3 PM. Cash Prizes will be presented. Tournament is limited to the first 50 entrants. For info call Beverly at 410 213-9365.


----------

